# Turkish citizenship



## stoneowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,
I'm looking for an organization to help me obtain Turkish citizenship. I have met the qualifications but the amount of paperwork is overwhelming me as well as the time required to do the formalities. Is there an organization/office that can do most of the bureaucratic stuff for me? I'm not in Istanbul and have no desire to go back there again. (been living in another part of Turkey for 10 years now though). 

Who can do this work for me and any idea what it will cost?

Thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You can apply to the governor office (valilik) in the province you're settled in, no need to go to Istanbul.

Check the forms available at NV? Portal? Ana Sayfa , they are in Turkish and there are different forms depending on your qualification. If you want to avoid the hassle, any local lawyer should be able to handle this fairly easily. Good luck!


----------



## stoneowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. BUT...I have not made myself clear I guess. I KNOW where to go to start the process, the problem is a little more difficult. I've had an accident and I'm no longer 'mobile'... It seems that all the offices I need to visit are on the second or third floor of these gov't buildings. I was hoping to find a lawyer or someone else who could do all the bureaucratic running around for the processes. 

about ten years ago, another American couple (in Istanbul) had a lawyer and his assistants, do the entire process for them. They only had to sign forms and visit the hospital for medical clearances.

I was hoping that I could locate a similar situation to help me and my daughter.
I'm in a different province than she is and she's working 6 days a week, so she can't help me very much.

I'll figure this out eventually. There has to be a way to do it!!

If you have further ideas, I'd love to hear them!

thanks





istcan said:


> (been living in another part of Turkey for 10 years now though)
> 
> so I hope you will not mind some Turkish now that you are to be a Turkish citizen too
> 
> ...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

stoneowl, which province are you in ? maybe someone who reads this thread might offer you help if you provide some more details.


----------



## stoneowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, 
I think I'll try to find a lawyer. That listing might be helpful.
I have all the documents needed because I tried to do this previous to the accident.
At that time, I was told to wait until I retired before applying. I waited, I had the accident,
and I'm now officially retired. So, basically, what I need is someone to do the running around
for me. I appreciate your concern and your help. Now let's see if there's a lawyer out there
willing to assist!!


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

As mentioned by @belgarath, it is difficult for anyone to offer help without knowing where you are. I could recommend a lawyer in Didim but they are not going to be able to help with the running around if e.g. you are in Marmaris.


----------



## acolley (Oct 24, 2012)

stoneowl said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for an organization to help me obtain Turkish citizenship. I have met the qualifications but the amount of paperwork is overwhelming me as well as the time required to do the formalities. Is there an organization/office that can do most of the bureaucratic stuff for me? I'm not in Istanbul and have no desire to go back there again. (been living in another part of Turkey for 10 years now though).
> 
> Who can do this work for me and any idea what it will cost?
> ...


The simplist and easiest way to do it is....

Go back to UK, Go Turkish consulate in London...

Give them the details and recieve it in the post a few months later. I did and thats it....

They do everything for you.

Good luck.


----------



## stoneowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Ozsubasi said:


> As mentioned by @belgarath, it is difficult for anyone to offer help without knowing where you are. I could recommend a lawyer in Didim but they are not going to be able to help with the running around if e.g. you are in Marmaris.


Hi,
I thought I had replied to the entire group when this was asked the first time.
Apparently not...sorry. I'm in Canakkale province (not the city but an hour away)

My daughter in Izmir has started the process to become a Turkish citizen. 

I will have to find someone to help me next month since my residence permit
needs to be renewed. We'll kill two birds with one stone. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

stoneowl said:


> Hi,
> I will have to find someone to help me next month since my residence permit
> needs to be renewed. We'll kill two birds with one stone.
> Thanks.


Residency and citizenship are separate issues? i.e. you do not have to be a citizen to renew your residency? 
Have you contacted a local lawyer and/or the UK embassy for advice, and if so what did they say please?


----------



## stoneowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Ozsubasi said:


> Residency and citizenship are separate issues? i.e. you do not have to be a citizen to renew your residency?
> Have you contacted a local lawyer and/or the UK embassy for advice, and if so what did they say please?


hi again.
first of all, i'm not british. and before you can apply for turkish citizenship, 
you have to fulfill a minimum of 5 years with a residence permit, not a
3 month tourist visa. In my daughter's case, even though she's been here for almost 7 years, it's only been 4 years and 2 months with a residence permit.
so she has to wait 10 more months.

I've been here 'forever'...i also own my own home and car...my own name, no
'middle man' involved. I know how to do this procedure but due to my mobility
issue, i can't do it alone. That's why i'm looking for someone to do the 'leg work'
for me. 

I'll eventually get this done. Next month, when i go to renew my residence permit,
I may get the forms and start the procedure. 

it will work out...eventually, all things work out here. 

thanks for your concern.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

stoneowl said:


> hi again.
> first of all, i'm not british. and before you can apply for turkish citizenship,
> you have to fulfill a minimum of 5 years with a residence permit, not a
> 3 month tourist visa. In my daughter's case, even though she's been here for almost 7 years, it's only been 4 years and 2 months with a residence permit.
> ...


Can I please ask a very basic question, i.e. why is it so important for you to obtain citizenship as opposed to residency? It may be a personal question and if so I apologize and respect that you may not wish to answer.


----------



## stoneowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Ozsubasi said:


> Can I please ask a very basic question, i.e. why is it so important for you to obtain citizenship as opposed to residency? It may be a personal question and if so I apologize and respect that you may not wish to answer.



No problem answering . Basically, after 10 years in my tiny village, I want to be able to vote for local representation. We have a 'milk processing plant' that has opened recently within village limits (it's illegal to be so close to houses here) and it is polluting the air by burning low grade coal. As an 'outsider' i can do
nothing to stop them. The villagers are all breaking the law by housing sheep and cows at their homes...so they are afraid to complain to the authorities for fear of reprisals. the 'dynamics' of village life are very interesting. As a Turkish citizen,
I can 'make a fuss' and not worry about maintaining the status quo.

Most of the villagers agree with me that the pollution should be stopped but they
can't/won't do anything to stop it.

i have nothing to lose. One man has already died because of the smoke coming from the plant. I have asthma and came here (from 10 years in Istanbul) on doctor's orders. 

I HAVE complained to the proper authorities and was told that the owners of the plant wouldn't burn anymore coal. They stopped...for 3 weeks! They are 'rich' and feel that they are above the law. 

I don't think that's fair or reasonable. Do you?

there are more reasons, but that should be enough for now. if you have more questions, i'll try to answer them.

;-))


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for your full reply. I'm not convinced that being a citizen will provide you with any more clout because as in any country you will still have only one vote, but I understand and applaud your desire to try to make a difference.


----------



## stoneowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Ozsubasi said:


> Thank you for your full reply. I'm not convinced that being a citizen will provide you with any more clout because as in any country you will still have only one vote, but I understand and applaud your desire to try to make a difference.


ah, but if i make a problem for them ('them' being the rich owners of the dairy plant)
they can't do much to hurt me!! 

this is a case of C.Y.A.

i'm sure you know what that is. if not, ask...


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I understand that you are looking at the problem as being one you can get involved in as someone who has nothing to lose, but this a very local issue that you have described and I am in no way qualified to comment any further. 
I was just interested to know why citizenship was so important to you and you have explained that, and I wish you well in trying to get a resolution.


----------



## Lyzok (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi there! İ am new here! and i have doubts about the new citizenship's law in Turkey...i am foreigner married for almost 4 years to a Turkish citizenship i applied to get the Turkish citizenship 8 months ago but there is a new law which sets the time to get the citizenship extends to 5 years; 3 years no longer...so the question is...can somebody let me know if these extended period of time effects in people who enter in Turkey in 2009?

And also you must know that i am waiting the citizenship for almost 8 months...i fit all turkish goverment requirements and all my papers are in Ankara now i am just waiting for the answer...they will give or not!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The official site states 3 years, where did you read about this new law?


http://www.nvi.gov.tr/Hizmetler/Vatandaslik,Turk_Vatandasliginin_Sonradan_Kazanilmasi.html


----------

